# Queensland Competition Details



## AndrewQLD (9/9/05)

Ok Queensland Brewers, I have received notification from the president of the Canberra brew club that they would be happy to judge the Qld beers in this years qualifying competition in Canberra. The beers would be judged with the Canberra entries, but will be awarded places against other Qld entries only, so it will be a Qld comp. Here is the email from Kurtz to me.

Andrew

If there is not a properly constituted qld comp..that is three qualified/experienced judges etc etc then we will be happy to judge your beers.
The process would be that they would be judged in the same flights as ours, blind of course , but when the scores were collated they would be seperated, thus if a beer from Qld were the highest scoring in a flight and the seond highest were and ACT then the both the Qld and the ACT would be given a first place. A Qld beer may come 8th in the ranking but be the 2nd highest Qld beer, thus would be awarded 2nd and if it had sufficient points would be eligible for the nats.

Without making too much of the ACT judges we have consistently had the best brewers in Australia, our judges are very experienced, include many National winners as well we have six members who have completed the BJCP course.
Your beers will be judged by the best, if they score well in the ACT (we are a little harsher than most)then they should (given a high standard of judging,) do well in the Nats.

Of course if there is a properly constituted Qld comp then it takes precedence I guess.

Kurtz

As there is no Qld comp organised in Qld, and it is too late for me to organise one here, this would be the best option for Qlders to get into the Nats.
There will also be media coverage of the event as per this email.
Andrew

Our judging is taking place in the Board Room at the Eastlake FC in Canberra.
There will be press (TV, radio and Print) and pPublic (from the viewing stand)
Do you object to our using the fact that Qld beers are being judged as well in Publicity Blurb...

K

I have agreed to the above, the more involved the better.
Next year I will be hosting a State Competition here in Bundaberg, we have several experienced judges to start with and have been running a local comp here for about 9 yrs.
Here is the link to the canberra Brewers site A few changes have to be made to the forms but it will be done soon http://www.canberrabrewers.org/

I would like to personally thank Kurtz and the Canberra Brewers for giving us the opportunity to enter the competition, it is gratefully appreciated.
All entries are to be clearly marked QUEENSLAND.


Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (9/9/05)

Thanks Andrew,

I'm probably being thick, but where on their site are the forms?

Also, how long do we have to put in entries?

Cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/9/05)

Ross said:


> Thanks Andrew,
> 
> I'm probably being thick, but where on their site are the forms?
> 
> ...



There is a link on the left of the site "competitions" the forms are being changed to reflect this years comp as 2005, but the 2004 ones are there and I believe are the same. I am still waiting on confirmation of closing date for entries and will let you know ASAP. Judging will be held on 1st OCT.
Please everyone be patient and I will post the rest of the details soon. I thought it was best to let you all know that the comp will go ahead, and then iron out details later.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/9/05)

Cut off date for entries is 24/9/05. I will let you know the postal address on the weekend.
The forms on the site are going to be the same including the style guides it is just the dates that need to be changed.

Andrew


----------



## GMK (9/9/05)

That is indeed good news guys. :beer: 

Canberra Brewers to the rescue - makes me proud as a Canberra Brewers Member.... :super:


----------



## Steve (9/9/05)

GMK - I too have a tear in my eye!
Nothing to do with having less of a chance to win!!!  
Good luck to all your queenslanders eh?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AndrewQLD (9/9/05)

Could anyone interested in entering this competition please email and register your name and number of entries with Stephen Neilsen
at [email protected]

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## bindi (9/9/05)

Thank you Andrew and the ACT and a :beer: lso for the http://www.canberrabrewers.org/ link, I have extended family that brew down there in around the ACT.


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/9/05)

Here are the final details for the Qld comp this year, If you think you have a decent beer please send it in:

1. It is very important that anyone wishing to enter the competition should register by emailing Stephen Neilsen at [email protected] giving your name and number of entries REGISTRATION WILL CLOSE ON SUNDAY 18/09/05.

2. Entries must be received on or before 24/09/05

3. Entries are to be sent to : 
Stephen Neilsen
43 Goldstein Cres, 
CHISHOLM, ACT 2903

4. PLEASE SPECIFY THAT YOU ARE A QLD BREWER ON THE TOP OF YOUR FORMS

Forms for the comp can be dowloaded from http://www.canberrabrewers.org/
or here View attachment actabc2005entryform.pdf
, View attachment actabc2004styleguide.pdf
.

Some of the forms may still have 2004 on their header instead of 2005, just ignore this, it doesn't matter.

Finally if you have any questions you can email me at [email protected]

Good luck to everyone entering.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Snow (16/9/05)

Hey Andrew,

I was packing my entries last night and I couldn't find any mention of who to make the cheque out to. I would assume it's Canberra Brewers, correct?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/9/05)

Snow said:


> Hey Andrew,
> 
> I was packing my entries last night and I couldn't find any mention of who to make the cheque out to. I would assume it's Canberra Brewers, correct?
> 
> ...



That's right Snow, Cheque to be made out to Canberra Brewers.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (16/9/05)

What size is a standard grolsh flip top?

Is this going to be too small as a single bottle for the canberra comp?


----------



## AndrewQLD (16/9/05)

Ross said:


> What size is a standard grolsh flip top?
> 
> Is this going to be too small as a single bottle for the canberra comp?
> [post="77619"][/post]​




Ross is that the green bottles your talking about, I think there 345ml. If you haven't got any lager bottles then that will have to do. As there are no bottle size requirements on the entry forms then you should be alright, most comps will allow 750ml or 375ml entries as a rule.

cheers
Abdrew


----------



## Ross (16/9/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > What size is a standard grolsh flip top?
> ...



Rules state minimum 600ml - or 2 x 375ml. I thought the grolsh were approx 500ml - so i guess I'll have to send 2 (it's only 1 beer)...


----------



## Ross (16/9/05)

Well, got my beers all packed & ready to post - Any tips on the best option other than Australia post, as they do not have a fragile service? 
Heard some real horror stories re broken bottles - The post office tell me the box must be able to withstand being dropped from chest height - mine wouldn't stand a chance of that...


----------



## Snow (19/9/05)

I thought Grolsh bottles were 500ml? So you would need 2 of them.

It's all a bit confusing, because most craftbrew beers are in 330ml or 345ml bottles, not 375ml, and the brown PET bottles are actually 700ml, not 750ml. I think most of the rules need updating. 

- Snow


----------



## Ross (2/10/05)

Judging yesterday I believe - when are the results known please?

cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/10/05)

Ross said:


> Judging yesterday I believe - when are the results known please?
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="80649"][/post]​



Ross,
It is possible, given the extra entries that judging would take 2 days, so it is likely to finish today. So you probably won't know anything until Monday.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (2/10/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> Ross said:
> 
> 
> > Judging yesterday I believe - when are the results known please?
> ...



I was guessing we wouldn't hear anything to next weekend, assuming there's a presentaion or something then? - but I couldn't see anything about it on their site...


----------



## AndrewQLD (2/10/05)

I was told by Stephen that we would know the results early this week.

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Ross (2/10/05)

AndrewQLD said:


> I was told by Stephen that we would know the results early this week.
> 
> Cheers
> Andrew
> [post="80677"][/post]​



Cool - thanks Andrew...


----------



## Ross (4/10/05)

Just received the following email

"8/12 cats were judged Saturday with the remiander (all small classes) being judged this eveniing.I would hope to have the results emailed Thursday and judging sheets posted Friday."


Best of luck everyone...


----------



## Ross (18/10/05)

Wern't we supposed to get sent tasting notes for our beers? The main reason I entered, but recieved nothing, so far. Anyone else recieve anything?

cheers Ross


----------



## bonk (18/10/05)

hey ross,

nope nothing yet,

but i did find out why my stout marked so low.....

i opened a bottle and i had mistakenly sent a porter


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/10/05)

Ross said:


> Wern't we supposed to get sent tasting notes for our beers? The main reason I entered, but recieved nothing, so far. Anyone else recieve anything?
> 
> cheers Ross
> [post="83566"][/post]​



Ross.

Any comp worth it's salt should send you back your judging sheets complete with scores and feedback.

That said don't expect all the comments to always be balanced with any form of rhyme or reason. You could almost swear that some judges are merely there for the free beer. <_< 

Warren -


----------



## Snow (18/10/05)

Yeah I know what you mean. Last year I entered my weizen in the Nationals and the judges sheet had a few flavour descriptors circled in pen and had the comment at the bottom: "Partly good, partly not so good". How pathetic. :angry: I almost wrote to them to ask for my postage costs to be reimbursed. <_< 

- Snow


----------



## warrenlw63 (18/10/05)

Or the two most common cop-outs....

"Needs more malt"

"Needs more hops"

h34r: 

Warren -


----------

